# The Reality of the draft



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Is that there are no impact players that fill our needs right now...at least where we will be picking. With that in mind, I am in favor of picking the most talented guy available regardless of position. It's no secret that i am not enamored of Marbury and his matador defense as well as his questionable chemistry issues. Its time to think "long run" here and start adding more character and effort guys on the team. BB IQ would also be a plus.

Certainly Penny will be gone..as well as TT. I would like to give JC another year to find some defense and judgement at the point, keep Sweetney and Ariza, along with Rose. I would not hesitate to draft over any of these guys if the talent and above charactistics were there. The only way this team competes next year is if we find a sleeper in the draft to play the 5. If the Wright from TX is still there at 8, I might consider him for the future at the 2. At this point, I think it's more important to solidify any position (Nobody we have is all THAT) and keep building ahead. The REAL keys will be how IT handles off-season signings and trades.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> The REAL keys will be how IT handles off-season signings and trades.


couldnt agree with you more...the draft will get us a point guard,a 2 guard or a tweener....Latest rumor i heard is we may draft joey graham who is a freak..benched 185 25x and apparantly has a much better game than imagined..i have no idea what we do with him..unlesss..

Zeke realises that he must trade his prize possessions to trade for a 5....If so,he can replace a sweetney or an Ariza thru the draft...

As for Penny and TT,who is out there that is worth trading for???You know that person,or one of them will be a long term contract...I liked trading expiring contracts for Jamal,but that was a reasonable contract he signed.TT and pennys contracts are really large and if we screw up with them,its gonna have cap implications forever and ever...I hate to say it,but we may be best buying Penny out

At this point,if Bynum or Petro show any upside,grab one of them..not with the 8


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

i think our best bet is to still go with a big man. we are still seriously two years away from contention, but i dont see us there unless we develop someone to play the post next to sweetney, should we decide to hang on to him. we cant be a donut team forever, at some point we're gonna need some guys down low. i know alot of people arent crazy about taft or vasquez, these type of players but if we develop them i think we'd be in better shape down the road.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Not that I think that he would, but isiah just can't pull a Fredrich Weis. He can't waste this draft pick, he's got to draft the best player available regardless of position, and if it;s a tie then chose the bigger of the two.

The team has so many needs it's not realistic to single out one primary most important approach, between draft, trades, and the handling of enormous expiring contracts. They all play equally into our long term health.

I just feel so fortunate that some of Isiah's plans of a year ago were foiled. How hard he pursued guys like Dampier (for a long and large contract), Walker, Jalen Rose, SAR, etc. At least now we have the opportunity to take a slower, more studied approach. 

Not that I necessarily expect that of any Dolan hired managerial team, but at least we haven't totally shot ourselves in the foot _yet_.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

the knicks aren't that far off, they have some good pieces .

but they need a solidfying force in the middle , someone who gives them extra possesions on offense(either by steals off. rebounds or blocks) and some size and defensive intensity on defense.

i think splitter if aquired could do that as a draft pick, i'm not so convinced about taft or frye(frye especially, he screams career back up to me) but i think thomas' best chance like most here is to try and trade for someone capable for immediate help.

Big Z in cleve. ratliff, kwame, jeff foster, or nene would all be good and for the most part have other capable big men and holes in other areas that possibly the knicks can help.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

disgruntledKNICKfan said:


> the knicks aren't that far off, *they have some good pieces* .


Like?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

BrettNYK said:


> Like?


crawford , ariza, sweetney, marbury, kurt thomas, tim thomas , who should all be at least starter quality players the 1st 5 especially , Timmy if he can play like he did the last couple of months, he is probably the 2nd best player on the team.

the 8th pick, some solid bench players jyd, malik rose , even mo taylor.

unfortunately there isn't a center or a true 2 guard anywhere in those 2 groups . thats 2 major holes in the 5 positions on the court. But they have some good players.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

If you believe we need a 2,Antione Wright is the answer.The guy can flat out play...Ild be happy filling any of the holes,and somehow winding up with Bynum or Petro.Ild like immediate help and a project..


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

well u guys are honestly *****
i feel bad for you guys 
Isiah is an *******
but the way your roster is i think your best choice would be Petro

this guy IMO has Superstar potential he can eventually be a 16 points 12 rebounds performer and ALL NBA D player
which is probably better than anyone else in this draft... however he does have a lot of question marks around him..... but with all the overpayed players you guys have, your messed up for a while anyway, so you are in the position where u just have to choose the player with the most potential.. and you guys need a true center anyway which Petro is a true center...

*Please do not use masked cursing*


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

My most pressing need is a 5, not a PG or a SG or a SF or even PF. All of these positions has players who are serviceable at them. Marbury, Crawford, Tim Thomas, Kurt Thomas. I'm not necessarily saying they are the best at those positions, but they are filled. Who's your 5? So why am I not trying to get a C? Please someone tell me what is the propblem drafting a C at 8? C don't grow on trees. If you can draft someone who plays like a Hunter, Nazr or Jerome James why don't we draft him? The reason, I mention those names because they are the names I see most people who post here say we should go after them in FA (therefore you're overpaying for them) or that posters here lament that we lost them (Nazr). I'm fine with Splitter, Vasquez, Bynum, Petro or even Taft. If either one of these guys can play the pivot I'm going after them.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Tap....*

Serviceable players don't get it done...we need good players. Serviceable players need to be replaced. TT sucks,as does Penny. These guys ALL have serious flaws in their game. Face it, the team is made up of mostly one dimensional players.

Truth...damn right we need a 2 guard, unless you believe H2O will find the fountain of youth, JC will find defense and a CONSISTENT jumper, or Marbury will find out how to win and lead..and not be a dividing wedge. So do YOU think we could use a great 2 that can play uptemp and shoot lights out? I'd take him at 8, hope JC can play the point, put Ariza at the 3, and trade KT or Marbury for Wally for depth at the 2/3. Solid 1,2,3 and we have more trade material and draft picks to round out the 4/5 positions.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Tap....*

Serviceable players don't get it done, huh? Well, you don't even have that in the 5 spot so how are you going to continue to ignore it? Whether you like him or not, you have a player at the SG. You don't have a player in the 5, that's my point. You have a need and you just ignore it. IT didn't give JC all that money last year to sit him down. Think about it. We're getting a 5. You don't have to be a rocket scientist to figure that out.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Not ignore it..*

But I won't fill it with a stiff. Do that and you still end up with lousy players at all spots. If you are going to end up replacing all your players anyway, why not get real talent when you can. PS...Marbury doesn't win when playing the point and he won't be a successful 2 guard, either. He will never be able to play without the balland he doesn't play defense. Crawford needs the ball to be effective, as well. Since all Marbury creates is jumpers, you need shooters. If you replace him with JC (a better move imo), you create dunks, breaks, AND perimter jumpers, plus you get added youth and length(in the event that either decides to play defense). Either way, you need a 2. Don't expect the two of them to co-exist successfully. The draft is not the only way to grab a center. I am not going to panic if we don't get one, since we are a couple of years away, anyway. I love Bogut, but even he would have a tough time making this team win. Until the players play defense, play unselfishly with effort all the time and we get some deep gunners, we are gong nowhere, center or no.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*For the last time...*

Taft is an unmotivated PF, not a center. After doing some research, I think Splitter has grown a couple of inches (mysteriously) and I think he may be too small for the pivot as well. I would take a flyer on BYnum, but not at 8. Vazques is a PF. Petro is a guy I like late in the round...but at 8 I want a real player and if that happens to be a 2, I'll take him and ditch one of the guys we have. I like Wright and the 6'7 HS guy not named Green. I would love to have Felton but not at 8. Ithink he has a very bright future as a real pg, something we don't have.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Tap....*



Tapseer said:


> We're getting a 5. You don't have to be a rocket scientist to figure that out.


Sign Kwame
or
Trade Starbury for Damp and Marquis Daniels
Trade up from the 30 and grab either Bynum or Petro

If you really want a solid 2 in the draft,hope someone falls in love with Vasquez..Otherwise,Wright,Webster and Greene will all be gone,and Granger,graham and TAFT will be your options


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Tap....*

I'm not paying for a FA. Kwame, Damp whoever you would want to sign or trade for, you would be overpaying for. I'm not doing it. I'm trading Marbury for what? I'm not doing that trade...sign Kwame Brown? If he is not settling for our MLE, then you're paying too much for him. That's my point with you guys. You guys make my point everytime you answer back. For either Brown or Damp, I can draft a player that has shown as much potential or MORE than those two. I would love to get Memphis's pick at 19. That would be beautiful. Anyway, make Draftcity a favorite place to go. They are very comprehensive and detailed in their reports. they are not like Chad Ford and his crew. Go there every day. They continually update their material and gives you the latest info on workouts, GM's opinions and everything else.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Tap....*



Tapseer said:


> I'm not paying for a FA. Kwame, Damp whoever you would want to sign or trade for, you would be overpaying for. I'm not doing it. I'm trading Marbury for what? I'm not doing that trade...sign Kwame Brown? If he is not settling for our MLE, then you're paying too much for him. That's my point with you guys. You guys make my point everytime you answer back. For either Brown or Damp, I can draft a player that has shown as much potential or MORE than those two. I would love to get Memphis's pick at 19. That would be beautiful. Anyway, make Draftcity a favorite place to go. They are very comprehensive and detailed in their reports. they are not like Chad Ford and his crew. Go there every day. They continually update their material and gives you the latest info on workouts, GM's opinions and everything else.


WWOOO..slow down..i said Damp AND Marquis Daniels...I like Daniels...alot..i would not pat Damp hat kind of money without getting daniels thrown in..

I dont think there is a player out there at 19 who has the potential kwame does..I could be wrong,but kwame is 7 feet 260 and does have skills..no brains,but skill....

At this point,I would settle for Bynum..Its not like Sweetney hasnt turned out to be a project...the guy is still fat


----------

